# Terran Rafts Thoughts?



## scrtsqurrl (Feb 21, 2014)

*It floats*

I've laid eyes on one Terran boat on the water...Chinese made, thin pvc, glued seams...We tied up to it with a cam strap while floating in the flatwater and I was concerned the D-ring was going to pull right off the boat. The boat fabric pulled out in a cone shape under mild tension. 

I'm not sure what the specs say the material thickness is but I've never seen anything deform quite like that. 

On the upside, the boat did survive a Cat trip without any noted damage. 

The price point is pretty low and as long as you aren't expecting much of a lifetime it might be worth it for class III stretches. Then again, you could get a much better quality used boat for the same price.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

There are better rafts that are near the same price point that have a good service record. Both Rocky Mountain Rafts and the Tributary Line from Aire are close to that price and I would be MUCH more comfortable going with one of them.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

The RMR's have proven themselves the past few years. There was one on our Main Salmon trip this year. It performed well. Not a fan of the Terran rafts.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Self Esteem*

Floating down the river on 4 quantity 55 gallon barrels would give you more self esteem, higher reliability, and better performance.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

RMR all the way - bomber! Good honest advice was presented above. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't get in a rush to buy a boat. There are plenty of good quality used boats out there. There are 2 main materials that boats are made from, both have pros and cons. Do your research and remember that you will store the boat more than use it. I have an old Avon bucket boat for sale, 16 footer, everything except oars. I'll pm you the info. The only reason it's not listed in the classifieds is I'd have to drag it out and photo it, and truthfully it's not costing me anything to own so I'm in no hurry. If you look around you will find many people with older boats in their garages for no other reason that the boat has been replaced. One of those garage finds might be the way to go for a first boat.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Mmmmmmmm....Old Avons*

I have an affinity for old Avon buckets. Whadda ya asking for it and how many micro leaks? I knock the floors out of them and rig-em with a cat frame.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya man, I think you would be way better off with a quality used boat that checks out.
There are some good quality new boats out there a great price, like Aire, or the Trib line to.

Gary, how ya like that setup with the floorless bucket boat concept? 
I've thought of trying that out myself, I run a hard floor anyway, and there are some really solid old buckets out there. That's basically what the Donut on a lot of the big motor rigs is.


----------



## MountainVisions (Jan 6, 2017)

No actual input on the Terran rafts. However, as a tributary owner, I can say these are stout rafts that will last a long time for what is probably not that much more money. Don't let the tributary in line haters fool you, the trib line materials are identical to Aire USA boats in quality. What you lose is the best warranty in the business. But since no one else has that either and Aire makes good boats warranty or not, I'd look at the Tribs.

RMR makes a good boat too. My only experience is with a Fat Cat, but I liked it. NRS Outlaw line shouldn't be discounted, but the weird floor seems to be a point of discontent for some folks. 

If you are really price point driven, and don't want to deal with the used market you might consider Maxxon as well.


----------



## Kabsit (May 4, 2017)

Been happy with my Bullet. 6 year warranty is hard to beat, too (for a chinese PVC boat).


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*No Bailers Fitted with a Cat Chassis*



mattman said:


> Ya man, I think you would be way better off with a quality used boat that checks out.
> There are some good quality new boats out there a great price, like Aire, or the Trib line to.
> 
> Gary, how ya like that setup with the floorless bucket boat concept?
> I've thought of trying that out myself, I run a hard floor anyway, and there are some really solid old buckets out there. That's basically what the Donut on a lot of the big motor rigs is.


Sir Matt For the right price, I'll drive anything. With respect to buoyancy, an old 16 ft Avon has 32 ft of 18" diameter tube; 1700#gross or (700# net usable).
I'll take those numbers any day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2012)

10-4 on RMR and Trib HD! Don't forget to look at Sawatch Boat Company 14' - Brian is taking orders for the 2021 shipment... another bomber boat! 
IMNSHO, Stay away from glued pvc and insert floors... welded PVC is far superior, and on muddy river trips the insert floors can accumulate lots of silt inside the raft... we had a 300# 14' Saturn after one spring San Juan trip... a hot mess... had to remove the floor insert and shovel out the raft at derig!


----------

